# Stud dog fees ?



## roxy25

What is the going rate for Standard poodle stud fee ?

I notice with this breed its never posted on any breeders websites. How much is average for a CH ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Usually the going rate for a pet puppy, so $1,000 to $1,500.


----------



## cbrand

Depends on the region and the reputation of the stud. Everything is negotiable. I think on either coasts you will pay at least $2000. The going rate on some of the better known studs is $2500-$5000.

edited to add....

These would be fees for finished and test show dogs who are proven producers.


----------



## roxy25

Thank you both for the info.


----------



## wishpoo

Roxy - you can also negotiate other deals - like "puppy back" - which means you do not pay for a stud but will give a puppy of a choice back to a Stud owner or the 2 of them - OR pay a fee +puppy back and so forth. 

All depends of a quality of a Stud - I heard of 5000 $ fees too !!!! 

Do not forget that nowadays one can use a frozen sperm for a smaller fee. 

Also, sometimes a bitch is sent to a stud home for a breeding and that can be very expensive since you pay not only for a fee, but transportation and boarding !!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

wishpoo said:


> Roxy - you can also negotiate other deals - like "puppy back" - which means you do not pay for a stud but will give a puppy of a choice back to a Stud owner or the 2 of them - OR pay a fee +puppy back and so forth.
> 
> All depends of a quality of a Stud - I heard of 5000 $ fees too !!!!
> 
> Do not forget that nowadays one can use a frozen sperm for a smaller fee.
> 
> Also, sometimes a bitch is sent to a stud home for a breeding and that can be very expensive since you pay not only for a fee, but transportation and boarding !!!!




Frozen semen is a good idea, but, my fertility vet insists it be surgically implanted. And to do this the bitch must be timed to check her ovulation to get the timing perfect and ensure fertilization. The breeder you get the semen from will charge their usual stud fee for the semen, then the vet fees for timing and surgery nearly double the cost. In my area anyway.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

sorry...chilled semen can be AId -but frozen implanted. Chilled is only good if the stud dog is nearby. If shipping from afar, it would have to be frozen and packed on dry ice to be sent, then surgery for the female.


----------



## roxy25

I do know about frozen semen but have no clue about where these Facilities are located.

Don't you have to know a vet who does AI ? 

I also know about the puppy back clause since I had to do this with a cat breeder ( that went terrible wrong and lasted 3 years !) 

I dont mind puppy back but then I would have to trust and know this person very well. 

I am shocked a little on how much stud fee is lol. Poodles are such high end animals lol.


----------



## desertreef

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you are talking about standards?
Miniatures have such smaller litters that those stud fees would be way high for their variety.

Shipping semen is expensive. I paid over $700.

Roxy, there is a big one in San Diego, another decent in the Hollywood area... around here Vegas. They are everywhere but does make for some traveling still as not everyone lives in the big cities.


----------



## roxy25

desertreef said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you are talking about standards?
> Miniatures have such smaller litters that those stud fees would be way high for their variety.
> 
> Shipping semen is expensive. I paid over $700.
> 
> Roxy, there is a big one in San Diego, another decent in the Hollywood area... around here Vegas. They are everywhere but does make for some traveling still as not everyone lives in the big cities.


Yes I am speaking for standards, I figure mini's and toys should be cheaper.

Well I live like 5 miles away from hollywood. Do you know the name of the facility ? I find that funny how there is one in hollywood since its such a PETA freak city lol 

Was the $700 just for the shipping and not the price of the actual semen ? or is that the price total ?


----------



## desertreef

Yes, it's called CLONE West, I'm pretty sure that's the name. City wise... Burbank? I can't remember exactly but in that area.

No, that was just shipping... well, getting it put together, shipping it, and then sending the tank back. This was domistic, in the US...


----------



## desertreef

Oh I would like to give you advice... if you are thinking about collecting Enzo, the one near you wouldn't be my first choice. Look for a place that does, what they call, pellet. That is the best.
Unless they are doing it there now, but they were not last I checked.


----------



## roxy25

desertreef said:


> Yes, it's called CLONE West, I'm pretty sure that's the name. City wise... Burbank? I can't remember exactly but in that area.
> 
> No, that was just shipping... well, getting it put together, shipping it, and then sending the tank back. This was domistic, in the US...


O hell lol That is Expensive but I bet it was cheaper than just shipping your bitch out right ? 

thanks so much for the info I really Appreciated it ! One reason why I love you breeders being a part of the community 

I found it woodland hills is right near my school and pasadena is only a 15 or less drive  
http://www.wcpc.net/c_l_o_n_e__west.htm


----------



## roxy25

desertreef said:


> Oh I would like to give you advice... if you are thinking about collecting Enzo, the one near you wouldn't be my first choice. Look for a place that does, what they call, pellet. That is the best.
> Unless they are doing it there now, but they were not last I checked.


O well this has nothing to do with Enzo at all lol. I would think it would be pointless to collect Semen from a dog not proven yet.

that reminds me I need to call Chris for that Dr she recommend to do hips in Monrovia. I would like to take Enzo there before she leaves.


----------



## desertreef

Part of the process is to check it first so it's not a 'bad' idea.
I know of others that collected, before neutering, and unproven dog, as it looked good.
But I wouldn't bother with it until he's been genetically health tested, at least.


----------



## roxy25

desertreef said:


> Part of the process is to check it first so it's not a 'bad' idea.
> I know of others that collected, before neutering, and unproven dog, as it looked good.
> But I wouldn't bother with it until he's been genetically health tested, at least.


Yeah I totally agree. Since my sister and I are still in college saving money is big key. We where going to go halves on a black puppy we found but it fell through. So now we will take that money and get some health test done on Enzo.


----------



## desertreef

Also wise. 
There will be another 'black' pup in your future.


----------



## dagnyreis

*Stud fees and AI*

We just paid $3,000 for the stud fee and the frozen semen AI because the stud dog was "snowed in". $2,000 was the stud fee and $500 + was for the insemination, slightly less than $500 for the vet holding the semen. (Fedex charged $295 for the shipping, included in the charge.) This is for a very strategic breeding, especially pedigree wise, and it's Standards. Ultra sound says we're expecting 6-8 pups middle March.


----------



## desertreef

dagnyreis said:


> We just paid $3,000 for the stud fee and the frozen semen AI because the stud dog was "snowed in". $2,000 was the stud fee and $500 + was for the insemination, slightly less than $500 for the vet holding the semen. (Fedex charged $295 for the shipping, included in the charge.)
> 
> 
> Wow... how did you get that done so 'cheaply'?
> 
> Frozen is more expensive as you have to 'rent' the tank... so you have a shipping fee going both ways. (I paid close to $700)
> Shipping fresh is 'suppose' to cost me $400. Perhaps that's what I was quoted to include their fees of collection? I understood that to be just the shipping, over night with Fed Ex across the country.
> I can see I better spend more time talking to the actual clinic!
> 
> Trying to learn from your post... so you are saying that you paid about $3000 for everything? Stud, collection, shipping and the AI?! That is SO REASONABLE!
> Why am I looking at just the AI as costing me $1200?!
> AND you have puppies on the way! Congratulations!
> Risky business (AI) but looks like I'll be trying (and crossing fingers and toes) this way next time.
> Will this be the bitch's first litter? I'm dealing with a maiden, which also throws a wrench into the situation.
> 
> Karen


----------



## cbrand

dagnyreis said:


> We just paid $3,000 for the stud fee and the frozen semen AI because the stud dog was "snowed in". $2,000 was the stud fee and $500 + was for the insemination, slightly less than $500 for the vet holding the semen. (Fedex charged $295 for the shipping, included in the charge.) This is for a very strategic breeding, especially pedigree wise, and it's Standards. Ultra sound says we're expecting 6-8 pups middle March.


I think stud fees have totally gotten out of control. It is one thing to pay $2000 for a stud fee in California where the going puppy price is around $2000. However, a breeder in New Mexico was quoted $2500 by a California stud dog owner and the best she can hope to sell her puppies for is $1200. Consequently, the breeding did not happen.

Dagnyreis.... who did you breed to? What is the pedigree of the litter you have coming?


----------



## desertreef

I think stud fees have totally gotten out of control. It is one thing to pay $2000 for a stud fee in California where the going puppy price is around $2000. However, a breeder in New Mexico was quoted $2500 by a California stud dog owner and the best she can hope to sell her puppies for is $1200. Consequently, the breeding did not happen.

-----
Yes, that happened to me too, Cbrand. I did the breeding though.
I am no where near selling pups at that price so it does 'hurt', but when wanting to breed 'up', so to say, 'you bite the bullet'. 
Only going up, may be great for conformation... it still holds the same health risks, and who knows, maybe more?

Karen


----------



## dagnyreis

desertreef said:


> dagnyreis said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just paid $3,000 for the stud fee and the frozen semen AI because the stud dog was "snowed in". $2,000 was the stud fee and $500 + was for the insemination, slightly less than $500 for the vet holding the semen. (Fedex charged $295 for the shipping, included in the charge.)
> 
> 
> Wow... how did you get that done so 'cheaply'?
> 
> Frozen is more expensive as you have to 'rent' the tank... so you have a shipping fee going both ways. (I paid close to $700)
> Shipping fresh is 'suppose' to cost me $400. Perhaps that's what I was quoted to include their fees of collection? I understood that to be just the shipping, over night with Fed Ex across the country.
> I can see I better spend more time talking to the actual clinic!
> 
> Trying to learn from your post... so you are saying that you paid about $3000 for everything? Stud, collection, shipping and the AI?! That is SO REASONABLE!
> Why am I looking at just the AI as costing me $1200?!
> AND you have puppies on the way! Congratulations!
> Risky business (AI) but looks like I'll be trying (and crossing fingers and toes) this way next time.
> Will this be the bitch's first litter? I'm dealing with a maiden, which also throws a wrench into the situation.
> 
> Karen
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the stud fee was $2,000 on a Wisconsin stud dog. It was $500 + a little for the surgical implantation by a widely known/respected AI specialist in Orangevale, CA. The vet on the other end billed us $495 with $295 being the FedEx fee. Most folks I talk to pay about that. I considered a stud dog in Florida - same costs basically. I talked to someone about semen on a dog that had passed and I could have spent $5,000 just for the stud fee but the health issues weren't far enough back for my taste and there were clusters that I felt might indicate that it was more in his genes than the bitches. The implantation/shipping, etc. process would have cost about the same, within $100.
Click to expand...


----------



## dagnyreis

*Maiden*

My bitch is indeed a maiden also - and three years old.


----------



## desertreef

dagnyreis said:


> My bitch is indeed a maiden also - and three years old.


That's very encouraging!
Surgical?


----------



## dagnyreis

Surgical? Yes!


----------



## dagnyreis

To me the secret is a true repro vet. Folks come from many many miles around driving for hours to see my vet here in Orangevale and it's similar for the repro vet at the other end.
My vet actually commented about how the vet at the other end knew what he was doing. She also talked about how the little fellas were really fast swimmers for frozen semen. Her
stats are 85% + on surgical, which is above natural breeding stats.


----------



## desertreef

dagnyreis said:


> Surgical? Yes!


 That's what I understand needs to be done, frozen or fresh.
Thanks for responding...
Karen


----------



## dagnyreis

Actually the "Fresh chilled" does not need surgery.


----------



## desertreef

dagnyreis said:


> Actually the "Fresh chilled" does not need surgery.


Yes, I didn't word that properly. Fresh doesn't need to be implanted by surgery but I would rather spend the xtra $ to have it done this way.


----------



## amerique2

Yes, because then you know the semen is exactly where it needs to be. And by the time you pay for artificial insemination x 2 days you have about what you pay for surgical insemination.


----------



## dagnyreis

amerique2 said:


> Yes, because then you know the semen is exactly where it needs to be. And by the time you pay for artificial insemination x 2 days you have about what you pay for surgical insemination.


I agree with that. What I don't like about the surgical implant methodology is that I'm putting my bitch through stress - much more stress than the fresh chilled process........


----------

